# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه تفرش یا گرمسار؟

## mohammad1

دوستان دانشگاه تفرش بهتره یا گرمسار؟
ممنون میشم از راهنماییتون

----------


## ehsan123dg

من اطلاع زیادی ندارم 
ولی به نظرم هر کدوم به محل زندگی نزدیک تر باشه بهتره
بعدشم فکر کنم گرمسار شهر بزرگتری باشه نسبت به تفرش و امکانات دانشگاهی هم بهتر باشه
اگه شما می خواید تو انتخاب رشته یکی از این دو شهرو بزنی به نظرم بازم بگرد و شهز های هر چند دور تر ولی بهترو پیدا کن

----------


## gigabyte2052

گرمسار اب و هوای بسیار بدی دااره !

----------

